# Service Stabilitrak = New Rear Wheel Bearing



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

So I see we are running the rubber tone ring with the magnets in it. 

First wheel bearing of this type I ran into was on an Acadia. It seems they have issues with rust causing problems with the signal output. 

For anyone else who runs into rust contaminated toner rings they can be cleaned, just do not use a magnet to remove the rust particles. It demagnetizes the magnets in the tone ring. A small brush like a toothbrush and some soapy water works well.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Relatively common issue with newer style wss GM has been using. Youll find ones where chunks of the magnet have actually broken off due to rust jacking.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Ma v e n said:


> Youll find ones where chunks of the magnet have actually broken off due to rust jacking.


Yup. The one pictured is beyond any help cleaning might do.


----------



## LS1LOL (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah I just replaced the passenger side one on my car. However, the speed sensor was actually junk, but that alone didn't solve the issue. I replaced mine with the Moog bearing off of rock auto. Seems to be a far superior design than the cheap parts the car came with.


----------

